# Forum > News > Help & Support > Report Bugs >  Eads.to

## pyre

What is this website, is this something implemented by the admins here or is my computer compromised? The ads generally feature porno, etc and are popups. I don't really care because I understand websites have their costs but it doesn't seem like mmowned would implement popups from such a laggy source (website always takes 5 or more seconds to load thanks to waiting on eads.)


Anyways, any confirmation would be great.

----------


## Remus3

go into your web browser settings and delete everything from the beginning of time.(this being chrome ofc, others are the same)

Announcements - Graphics

----------


## TehVoyager

ive followed all instructions, i have these adds popping up now from the same source. they show in internet exploder and Chrome.

cleared cache does nothing.

EH i think you guys need to recheck your stuff, cause i followed ur instructions to the letter and they keep coming back.

----------


## KuRIoS

funny how it worked for all of us then.. However we will look in to it.

----------


## TehVoyager

Okay, i had a screen up for it, and then it was doubleposted, then i deleted one of them and they both disappeared. that is friggin strange. im going to blame junk work machines.

heres the screen.

----------


## pyre

Yeah, I just cleared everything on chrome from the beginning of time and the popup still came up, I use adblock for chrome but I could still see the ads "Close" box.

---------- Post added at 04:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:03 PM ----------

Alright, double post. This might seem stupid but Tehvoyager close all instances of anything related to mmowned and then clear your cache, it'll fix it.

Anyone else having this problem click the wrench on chrome and go to options -> Under the Hood -> Clear Browsing Data. Check everything in the popup and select "from the beginning of time". Press Ok.

No more eads, hopefully.  :Smile:

----------


## pyre

UPDATE: Still showing, even after I cleared everything. Must be something embedded on the site.

----------


## Zoidberg

Doesn't show for me. CTRL+F5 fixed it.
(firefox)

----------


## TehVoyager

Ctrl+f5 plus clearing cache diddnt fix it for me. Chrome.

----------


## pyre

Even after clearing cache I still find that eads.to is being loaded on random pages of mmowned.

----------


## Zoidberg

> Even after clearing cache I still find that eads.to is being loaded on random pages of mmowned.


What browser are you using? Have you tried with different browsers?

----------


## intense3

> Even after clearing cache I still find that eads.to is being loaded on random pages of mmowned.


Happens to me on the frontpage and the forum index page - cleaned everything indeed i have..not a big problem since i like porn  :Stick Out Tongue:  im gonna see if there is anything else i can do to avoid those pesky eads

----------


## pyre

> What browser are you using? Have you tried with different browsers?


Chrome and Firefox both have this issue. I use adblock on both, the ads don't show but the popup still shows.

----------


## noodleman1

Loading for me as well every now and then. Huge pop-ups like the one shown in the picture. Sometimes the frame's only about 20x20 px and has nothing in it, but that might be because of my adblock preventing the contents of the frame from loading. (Chrome)

----------


## Ket

I believe I fixed this or at the very least know what exactly is the cause. Please let me know if the popups continue. Be sure to clear cache.

----------


## Vindicated

Got a popup around 30 minutes ago talking about a "Youth Forum Conference" (Using Chrome)

CTRL+ALT+DELETE and ending the process seemed to work. Haven't had further problems.

----------


## Terrorblade

From what I can tell the ad is being loaded by a connection to http://******/1JaOvn (Url taken from connection logs)

----------


## pyre

Cleared everything, restarted chrome and loaded up mmowned. After signing back in I went to the bots section and got the popup again. :|..

----------


## Rosulm

I'm with everyone here, keep getting these damn popups, some of the being porno pop ups.

----------


## ParceQueFraiSe

For People who use Firefox :

- dowload this : https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir.../adblock-plus/ and insall it
- right clik on the ADP icon at bottom
- choose "open the list of filterable elements"
- disable all URL that does not begin with "http://www.mmowned.com/"

no adverts / no popups / thats good  :Smile:

----------


## intense3

> For People who use Firefox :
> 
> - dowload this : https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir.../adblock-plus/ and insall it
> - right clik on the ADP icon at bottom
> - choose "open the list of filterable elements"
> - disable all URL that does not begin with "http://www.mmowned.com/"
> 
> no adverts / no popups / thats good


Shouldnt be needed, since eads have been terminated (afaik?) - and adverts are needed for the site to keep running - but the eads popup is shizzle.

----------


## KuRIoS

the eads should be gone, I cant figure out why they are happening still...

----------


## bonehand

Friday I got an antivirus hijackware that took over my system from the popups...at least I was on mmowned when I first got the popup, but I had honorbuddy, pvptool and huffington post opened in other tabs. 
The executable was somehow sideloaded and it was hanging out in my Application Data folder as mra.exe. Of course I never clicked install or authorized anything... It had injected itself as the handler for exe, html, and others in my registry. Not fun...took 3 hours to finally get rid of it and fix all the file types it had infested. Definately made the last few hours of the work day go by fast though, haha.

Installed malwarebytes and some registry fixers that didn't help cure the problem, had to do all that by hand, but today, if I turn off Malwarebytes, I get 20 or so cookies from advertisers and a ton of advertising loads in the browser when I come to mmowned, but no ads onscreen or popups (yet)...turning on malware bytes and it only blocks a sinlge IP. If that IP is blocked, the others and their cookies do not appear in my cache.

from Malwarebytes log:
0 9 : 3 5 : 2 7 j r k I P - B L O C K 1 7 3 . 2 3 6 . 8 9 . 1 9 5 ( T y p e : o u t g o i n g ) 

Gone so far as to completely delete by hand everything in the IE cache, installed firefox 5.0 beta....nothing is helping. Without Malwarebytes, the page load times are ridiculous. BTW, I even donated last week to get rid of the ads, but that was before this insanity started, haha...irony!

----------


## Ket

What forum style were you using? Was it Blissfully Simple or something else?

----------


## bonehand

BlissfullySImple, yes.

----------


## Ket

Have you or anyone else had popups today?

----------


## intense3

No popups here :-) you fix´d good

----------


## pyre

No popups recently.

----------

